# Look up



## Nassen0f (Jan 7, 2012)

Theres so much nice to take photos of, if u just look up! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2012)

Great shots!

Continuing with the theme...




EOS 7D, EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM @ 17mm, 1/30 s, f/8, ISO 500


----------



## markIVantony (Jan 7, 2012)

EOS 5D Mark II, EF 15mm Fisheye, f/9.0, 1/250, ISO 500


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice work(s)! Keeping up with the theme:




Welcome, Fall. by Leopard Lupus, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 7, 2012)

And a few more with the 24-105.




Sunlit Caledonian Pine Branches by Kernuak, on Flickr



Looking to the Branches by Kernuak, on Flickr



Landscape Amongst the Branches by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## Nassen0f (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome pictures folks


----------

